# Having to cancel loan on my new ctd



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

So when I bought my car it had everything I wanted except for a sunroof which they told me they can put in just like it would be in the factory. I got to drive it for a few days while they got the appointment setup for installing the sunroof and I loved it. Went back and dropped it off when I went to pick it up I was so excited I didn't look how good of a job they did. Later that day I noticed it was warped where they had installed the sunroof and it was quite a bit noisier than it should be. And also while I had it the heater stopped working. I dropped it back off to them and now they are saying they are going to have to do body work to fix the problem so they are just going to cancel the loan and everything and we'll start looking for the car I want with the sunroof already installed obviously. It's everything I can do to be nice to them at this point.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm confused. It sounds to me like they are letting you out of your loan and you'll be getting a new car with a factory installed sunroof, versus the hack job that the dealer did. I would be ecstatic about this. I'm sure they will just redo the paperwork and you'll have another loan (maybe with an even better interest rate) for the new car. What exactly is the issue (other than you've had to take the car in a few times)?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How do you cancel a loan provided by a 3rd party which has nothing to do with your sunroof?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If they are willing to throw the contract in the trash......let them.....and start over.

For anyone reading, aftermarket sunroofs (and installers) have really gone down the toilet since factory roofs are so prevalent.
Also, when a car has a factory sunroof the roof panel is galvanized against corrosion (sunroofs by design, leak) and the non sunroof panel is standard cold rolled. 
When the roof is cut for the opening rust is virtually guaranteed and is not covered under any warranties.

IMO, take the favor and restart.

Rob


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

Good point and just made me alot happier. The dealership has atleast been nice about it and very apologetic. I do the paperwork to start over today. Hopefully I can get the same deal


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

alkiax said:


> Good point and just made me alot happier. The dealership has atleast been nice about it and very apologetic. I do the paperwork to start over today. Hopefully I can get the same deal



Thats rather cool of them......especially in this day and age....stop back with final results.

Rob


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

They're doing the right thing, letting you out of the contract and getting you a car with a properly installed factory sunroof instead of trying to correct their hack job. And IMHO you should definitely be able to get the same deal, if not an even better one. *They* goofed, not you. Don't be a jerk about it, but be firm. And besides, if once they've torn up the old contract they won't deal, you can go somewhere else.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cutting a sunroof in a non sunroof years ago ruined structural integrity of the roof on roll overs. Not sure if it's true as of today. Didn't we have mebers complaing about leaky factory sunroofs, that would be an even bigger nightmare. Speaking of cars that don't come with sunroofs, I saw an Eco with one in this video here... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QH66Mk5pJA&hd=1


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Cool that you get a new car. But I understand that would be a major pita. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess I am baffled and stunned why anyone would buy a brand new car then willingly have a gigantic hole chopped in it. Order it with the sunroof. Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup^ I wanted a sunroof so I waited until I found a model with a sunroof


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I know! It's not like it's 1974 and if you want a sunroof you call Z-bart or whatever. It's 2014, the manufacturers willingly put them in on purpose for you.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I am glad to hear your dealership is stepping up to make this right. Just insist on them getting the exact car you're looking for...the trouble and wait will be well worth it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't want an after market sunroof. You got lucky my friend.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I would never trust my Dealer to correctly complete a complex, precision job like a sunroof install on a new car. I have problems with almost every service I pay for now, even simple things. alkiax should learn a lesson from this and complete the transaction ASAP. I doubt that the dealer will inform the new buyer of the car that the sunroof is aftermarket. I feel sorry for whomever buys it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a friend who just had a sunroof cut into his Cruze LS. He was a bit upset with me when I shared this news with him haha. Oops.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

Well I'm still waiting on all the paperwork to get cancelled for the loan and everything to go through, but they taken it back and all should be good now. Looks like I'm just going to have to pay for more options than I really want because the car I want doesn't exist within 1,000 miles of here.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

alkiax said:


> Well I'm still waiting on all the paperwork to get cancelled for the loan and everything to go through, but they taken it back and all should be good now. Looks like I'm just going to have to pay for more options than I really want because the car I want doesn't exist within 1,000 miles of here.


Yikes, what options are you looking for? I'd still be very happy about the outcome of this. This could have gotten very ugly.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You were going to pay a lot later if you held on to that car in maintenance and resale end if you decided you got tired of the issues. Who was it that had factory installed sunroof leaks? If I had the opportunity to do it again I would have ordered a 2LT RS 6MT, I needed a car that day so waiting wasn't an option.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

What is the big deal about wanting a sunroof, I have yet to see one I could live with. I had to drive my daughter in laws Mazda Tribute the other day and I had to close the sunroof because the glare was just too much. With a good a/c you really don't need it.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

Aussie said:


> What is the big deal about wanting a sunroof, I have yet to see one I could live with. I had to drive my daughter in laws Mazda Tribute the other day and I had to close the sunroof because the glare was just too much. With a good a/c you really don't need it.



Just something I know I wanted. Everything went well canceling but then they tried to screw me so went to a different dealership. Got every option there is and itll be right at 25k before I add the extended warranty.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

I took me a few weeks to find my Cruze and it was about 400 miles away from me. It actually still is missing the oil pan heater but I am going to have it installed. My dealer is extremely nice and gave me some incredible discounts. I got all of the extra body/car warranties for about $1000 less than what they ask. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

alkiax said:


> Just something I know I wanted. Everything went well canceling but then they tried to screw me so went to a different dealership. Got every option there is and itll be right at 25k before I add the extended warranty.


I got a sunroof in mine too, I had one in my previous car and knew I wanted it in this one. Did you get navigation? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

When I went looking I decided it was a must have to get a moon roof. I have one in my escape and couldn't imagine going without one on a car I was paying $30k for. I opted for the pioneer audio and moonroof, I also got the navigation but I doubt I'll ever use it.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

money_man said:


> When I went looking I decided it was a must have to get a moon roof. I have one in my escape and couldn't imagine going without one on a car I was paying $30k for. I opted for the pioneer audio and moonroof, I also got the navigation but I doubt I'll ever use it.


Ya I got all the too, the nav has been terrible the few times I have used. We went the same route. If we were going to pay that much for a car it was going to have all the options. Fog lamps, pioneer, nav, sun roof, etc. I wanted the nav for the long distance trips we go on to visit family and it wont find my mother in laws address. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Diesels don't come with fog lights


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

money_man said:


> Diesels don't come with fog lights


They can, mine is a diesel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What!!! Yours came with fogs from the dealership????!?!?!?


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

money_man said:


> What!!! Yours came with fogs from the dealership????!?!?!?


Yes it came with them, they are just really hard to find. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Fog lights are a dealer installed accessory for the CTD, regardless if the vehicle is special ordered or purchased from existing inventory.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

LemonGolf said:


> Fog lights are a dealer installed accessory for the CTD, regardless if the vehicle is special ordered or purchased from existing inventory.


All I know is when I was shown the option sheet for my car they were already installed so I didn't have to have it done. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> What is the big deal about wanting a sunroof, I have yet to see one I could live with. I had to drive my daughter in laws Mazda Tribute the other day and I had to close the sunroof because the glare was just too much. With a good a/c you really don't need it.


 I used mine year round, open summer tilt winter. If you are a smoker it also helps suck the smoke out unless your intentions were to keep it all in. Also if you have dark tint you lighten the appearance of it with skylight coming in. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

yea mine has nav and fog lights. Didn't ask or anything thats just how its coming.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Grr...I need to look up how to install them


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

money_man said:


> Grr...I need to look up how to install them


You can have the dealer do it. I had the dealer by my house quote me on the oil pan heater and told me $200. I bought it from a different dealer so I talked to that one and he said $78, I'll give you dealer price lol. Thats the only thing that my car doesn't have that I wanted. It gets really cold here during the winter so its a must have. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

CruzeTDI said:


> I took me a few weeks to find my Cruze and it was about 400 miles away from me. It actually still is missing the oil pan heater but I am going to have it installed. My dealer is extremely nice and gave me some incredible discounts. I got all of the extra body/car warranties for about $1000 less than what they ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Where do you live? Unless it is near the north pole the oil pan heater is really not needed. Mine happens to have it because it was the only one I could find with the other options I wanted and I doubt I will ever use it.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> Where do you live? Unless it is near the north pole the oil pan heater is really not needed. Mine happens to have it because it was the only one I could find with the other options I wanted and I doubt I will ever use it.


I live in Kansas, winter here is terrible. Its always below freezing and the wind chill drops it to the negative 30 area. My husband also drives a diesel (cummins) and his truck has to be plugged in or it doesn't want to start most mornings. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CruzeTDI said:


> I live in Kansas, winter here is terrible. Its always below freezing and the wind chill drops it to the negative 30 area. My husband also drives a diesel (cummins) and his truck has to be plugged in or it doesn't want to start most mornings.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wind chill has nothing to do with inanimate objects as I learned this winter here. Your husbands Cummins is much different then your precision common rail diesel. If the fuel is good, battery good, it basically can't get too cold...


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Wind chill has nothing to do with inanimate objects as I learned this winter here. Your husbands Cummins is much different then your precision common rail diesel. If the fuel is good, battery good, it basically can't get too cold...


Why is the oil pan heater even an option then (dealer trying to get $$) and what temp is it necessary to have a heater like that? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

The heater in your husbands truck it much different then the one in the Cruze. The one in the truck is an engine block heater, the one in the Cruze is just an oil pan heater. Trust me you are wasting your money getting one. There are many people on here that live in Canada that don't need one. This past winter it was below zero for a month straight and I had no problems.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

CruzeTDI said:


> You can have the dealer do it. I had the dealer by my house quote me on the oil pan heater and told me $200. I bought it from a different dealer so I talked to that one and he said $78, I'll give you dealer price lol. Thats the only thing that my car doesn't have that I wanted. It gets really cold here during the winter so its a must have.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mine started in -23°c this winter with the remote start as if it was +30°c. I live in Nova Scotia, Canada btw. 

Also, I meant the foglights


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

money_man said:


> Mine started in -23°c this winter with the remote start as if it was +30°c. I live in Nova Scotia, Canada btw.
> 
> Also, I meant the foglights


Hopefully I wont need it then. I just noticed that most cars south of me didnt have them and those a little north did while there werent many diesels here at all. 

I meant the fog lights too, first dealer told me they would install some for me but then I found my car


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DenisCesel (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi! First of all, I made a big mistake using the services of a company for loans with a high interest rate. They had very tricky terms in the agreement, which I only noticed when I started losing more money than I should have by paying off the loan. I had to work very hard to pay off that loan as quickly as possible and get away from them. Since then, I try not to take large amounts in loan, so as not to get into the same situation. And small loans for the purchase of gadgets, clothing, home goods, etc. I trust this company (https://credit-10.com/es/dineo-prestamos/). While I am very pleased with their services, there were no problems with them. All you need is a good job and the ability to repay the loan on time.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

DenisCesel said:


> Hi! First of all, I made a big mistake using the services of a company for loans with a high-interest rate. They had very tricky terms in the agreement, which I only noticed when I started losing more money than I should have by paying off the loan. I had to work very hard to pay off that loan as quickly as possible and get away from them. Since then, I try not to take large amounts in a loan, so as not to get into the same situation. And small loans for the purchase of gadgets, clothing, home goods, etc. I trust one company. While I am very pleased with their services, there were no problems with them. All you need is a good job and the ability to repay the loan on time.


What kind of loan did you get?

Here in the US honestly car loans are very competitive. My truck was a lower interest than student loans so I ended up just paying for school outright.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

DenisCesel said:


> Hi! First of all, I made a big mistake using the services of a company for loans with a high-interest rate. They had very tricky terms in the agreement, which I only noticed when I started losing more money than I should have by paying off the loan. I had to work very hard to pay off that loan as quickly as possible and get away from them. Since then, I try not to take large amounts in a loan, so as not to get into the same situation. And small loans for the purchase of gadgets, clothing, home goods, etc. I trust one company. While I am very pleased with their services, there were no problems with them. All you need is a good job and the ability to repay the loan on time.


We have Title loans or Auto Pawn places in our Country like this. What type of loan was it, certainly not an automobile loan, good thing you paid it off! I was just in my Credit Union the other day asking if I could just put the remainder of my Auto loan on a Credit Card with Zero APR as a purchase, not a balance transfer, surprisingly the answer was yes. I'm thinking about it?


----------

